# Our Hunt Test Weekend



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great report and fun to read! Sounds like you guys did wonderfully, congrats on getting over your first master test and Winter's first SH leg! Really cool 
Glad you got to see Laureen, she is awesome  Too bad she couldn't stick around and come see the HT in Ohio next weekend.
Congratulations Shelly!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations on good job for both.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the SH leg and for the first MH test  Sounds like you had a great weekend !


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It was pretty terrific!!! He really earned this pass. It was not a gimme test.

Anney--Laureen was great. I billeted her, so we talked pedigrees (for health trainability, etc) after we got home each night!
See you next weekend--looks like we ended up in the same Master flight.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great weekend, and thanks for the awesome descriptions of the tests. I'm finally getting where some of that is making sense to me.
Great job, and good luck next weekend (Anney, too!)


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats Shelly! Sounds like your pack is in "game shape"! :wavey:


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks Hank. I was so proud of the big Fluffy Dude. He got some extra treats with his dinner last night. Have some work to do with Breeze this week to work out the bugs that Saturday revealed!


----------



## glnbrgold (May 26, 2011)

Congrats on your lovely weekend and a huge Congrats on that SH pass!! Sounds like a nice test set up and a fun weekend. I loved your descriptions. Wish I could have been a mouse in the corner listening to your conversations with Laureen. 

Marshbanks will have a couple of members down in Ohio running Senior, but Mick and I won't be one of them. Mick is not "quite" ready yet with his water handling, but we are working on it and I'm seeing progress. 

Hopefully I'll see you at our tests in July and Aug


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations Shelley!!!! I love reading your posts... ok a lot is still over my head but I am trying to picture. LOL 



glnbrgold;1454308
Hopefully I'll see you at our tests in July and Aug[/QUOTE said:


> I hope you do come back to MI for these, I would LOVE to meet you. I am hoping Gabby might be ready for JH by then. Hopefully hubby's Quinn will be.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Oooh congrats!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

glnbrgold said:


> Congrats on your lovely weekend and a huge Congrats on that SH pass!! Sounds like a nice test set up and a fun weekend. I loved your descriptions. Wish I could have been a mouse in the corner listening to your conversations with Laureen.
> 
> Marshbanks will have a couple of members down in Ohio running Senior, but Mick and I won't be one of them. Mick is not "quite" ready yet with his water handling, but we are working on it and I'm seeing progress.
> 
> Hopefully I'll see you at our tests in July and Aug


I saw some familiar names in the running order, along with Al for overflow in MH. I ended up in the Master flight with the original judges. But between my Marshbanks, and Flyways pals, and Anney it looks like I should have gallery friends to sit with at all stakes!

I am definitely planning on being at Marshbanks. Fort Detroit is a little more up in the air at the moment due to a potential conflicting event at home.


----------



## glnbrgold (May 26, 2011)

I didn't know that Al got tapped to judge again. He sure is in demand. Of course Master entries are through the roof right now. 

Good luck at the test and have a great time. I sure wish I was going to be there just to hang out and watch.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, you were hopping all last week-end. Congrads on the Senior pass and sounds like pretty solid work in Masters. Great test descriptions, thanks. Good luck in the coming week-end. Get that camera charged up so we can have pictures!


----------

